# Rejoice! My '11 F5 Team is here!



## chambers078 (Sep 24, 2010)

After an anxious month long wait, my new F5 Team has arrived! I only got about 10 miles in today (threating rain, so I came in, started pouring 20 minutes later) but man was it fun.

This bike is like a rocket ship. My F95 is great, but the acceleration with the f5 is unreal. The ride is super smooth and I feel at home on the felt geometry. The fi'zi:k saddle is super comfy, much better than my last stock seat. I like the shinamo 105, but it definitely needs to be tweaked. Whenever the weather holds off, I'm going to get in some good miles and figure it out. 

For all the weight weenies: 18lbs 1oz with my speedplay pedals. Eventual goal is under 17. I forgot to take off the clear cassette guard (what do you call those?) so that'll buy a few grams. I've got a couple of carbon cages on the way, so that'll more than make up for it. 

She's a beauty and I wont hog all the looks:










Dave: Would it be at all possible for my shop to trade out my 100mm stem for a 110? I know that's a long shot, but I think it's all I'd need for this bike to fit perfectly (I have the stock 110 on my f95 and I feel less cramped)

Edit: Sorry about the bizzare photos, Photobucket resizing is ****ing with me.


----------



## Don4 (Jul 29, 2010)

Beautiful looking bike! And I like how the photos came out. Congratulations!

IMHO, swapping out the stem should be something they should do in the normal course of business. Better that than an unhappy customer.

-- Don4


----------



## zach.scofield (Apr 11, 2010)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!

The bike looks great. I've spent the last week tweaking mine and this is what I've come up with for me.
For faster, flat days:
Spacers: full stack -5mm
Stem: 100mm -7'

For all other:
Spacers: full stack -10mm
Stem: 100mm +7'

I agree that the stem swap should be customary when fitted to the bike.

Your goal is similar to mine. I am aiming for under 17lbs riding weight. I swapped skewers to kcnc, stock spacers for carbon, tires to s-works turbo(very happy with these) and added 2 King SS cages and Look Keo sprint pedals. I am at 18lbs even, 9 ozs lighter than stock. I am awaiting my new Roval wheels, H-bars and ti stem bolts. My goal will be be accomplished with the addition of 2 3k carbon bottle cages.


----------



## Don4 (Jul 29, 2010)

Zach --

On those King SS cages -- is that SS as in stainless steel? Nice classic lines. I grabbed some Profile Design Stryke cages when I picked up my bike, as I was going to ride the next day and needed _something_. They are only 40g and plenty sturdy, but aren't very elegant, and I'm not convinced they are going to stay on the bike.

-- Don4


----------



## zach.scofield (Apr 11, 2010)

Don4 said:


> Zach --
> 
> On those King SS cages -- is that SS as in stainless steel? Nice classic lines. I grabbed some Profile Design Stryke cages when I picked up my bike, as I was going to ride the next day and needed _something_. They are only 40g and plenty sturdy, but aren't very elegant, and I'm not convinced they are going to stay on the bike.
> 
> -- Don4


Yes, SS is stainless steel. I agree they have nice classic lines but, they dont allow me to use 24oz water bottles because of frame clearance issues on the seattube. The cages are taller than most. I also dont think they look as good as they could on the bike. I am a big fan of the 3k carbon finish on my goodies also. I was looking at the 18gr profile cages. That would cut the weight of my cages in half. We'll see though since they're simply a bling upgrade.


----------



## chambers078 (Sep 24, 2010)

Zach: Did you get anything with your bike? I didn't think about it until I left the LBS yesterday, but I didn't get anything. I figured I'd at least get an owner's manual or something. Or maybe some kind of promo material (got a set of stickers with my F95)


----------



## ColoColo (Jun 1, 2009)

*Congratulations*

I picked up mine last week and already logged more than 250 miles on it... Boy does it flies!! Its almost ridiculous. 

I sure love how the American Classics and the Deda stem looks on it. Mine is 110cm as well.


----------



## chambers078 (Sep 24, 2010)

Man, the standard color looks a lot better than the orange from last year. Nice bike colo! I got in another 15 miles this morning before work. I think I'm in love.


----------



## zach.scofield (Apr 11, 2010)

I got the typical reflectors, touch up paint and booklet (I believe) that comes in the box with the odds and ends. Haven't check it since putting it together but I'll look for you.


----------



## pumaking (Nov 29, 2009)

Looks like our bikes were shipped the same day. I placed an order for the F5 Team over 2 months ago. I'm in South Florida sooo crappy UPS takes forever from california to get here. So mine is supposed to arrive about Monday.


----------



## chambers078 (Sep 24, 2010)

Pumaking....its worth the wait my friend! 

Zach: thanks man. I'll have to drop by the LBS and see if they still have my owners manual/paint.

Got in a three hour ride this afternoon. ~20mph average 58 miles. 

I felt super strong on the climbs today. In the flats/downhill, performance seems very similar to my f95. The climbs are where I need improvement though, so I'm loving it. 

Strangely enough, my drivetrain seems to have "found itself" today. I was a little concerned about the choppy downshifting, but it seemed to work itself out. I suppose it just needed to be properly broken in. 

I will definitely be removing at least one spacer and getting a longer stem, but otherwise feels like it was meant for me.

Kudos to the felt engineers, they really stepped it up with the '11 models.


----------



## ETWN Stu (Feb 15, 2007)

Stopped in at my local yesterday and the size 54s and 56s are already starting to roll in. After a closer look at the frames and finish, I just cant wait for it to arrive.

They are a hot looking item in the flesh!! And man are they stiff lol

Keep you posted on mine


----------



## ColoColo (Jun 1, 2009)

chambers078 said:


> Man, the standard color looks a lot better than the orange from last year. Nice bike colo! I got in another 15 miles this morning before work. I think I'm in love.



Thanks,


----------



## chambers078 (Sep 24, 2010)

Haven't given much input on the new ride lately...been tearin' up the roads instead! 

I'm between 450-500 miles now (lost count and I don't have a working computer anymore) and I'm really becoming comfortable with the F5.

I had my doubts at first, but the new Shinamo 105 is fantastic. Aside from the noise when coasting (irritating, but I've tuned it out/spin more which is a good thing) I can't think of a damn thing wrong with this group. I still commute on my sora/tiagra F95 and it's starting to feel more and more like a chore. I know there is a lot of debate about the worth of a groupset upgrade, but this feels like night and day to me. 

I am faster on climbs, no doubt. The Mavic rims aren't the best for it, but I can only imagine how this thing will spring up hills when I buy a set of eastons or williams (undecided, if you'd like to chime in) next month. 

I've got the fit more or less spot on now. I took out all of the spacers below the stem and moved the hoods down about an inch which made all the difference. (I have long arms for someone my height) I'm taking the bike in to my LBS Thursday to have the head tube (is this the proper terminology?) sawed off so I don't have the tacky look of spacers above the stem. I'm also pretty short and use maybe a third of the seatpost so they'll be sawing most of it off as well to save a few grams. 

I have a 110mm stem to replace the stock 100 with on the way, which should perfect it and give me about what I spent a year working on with the old felt. 

Also, the stock brakes on this bike are superb! It took some getting used to how powerful the 105s are...I nearly went face-first several times the first few rides. Leaps and bounds better than the shoddy stock setup on my F95. 

My rear is thanking me for the fizik wingflex. I'd never owned a very nice saddle before this one, and I certainly wont be going back. I'm amazed at how cushy and forgiving this saddle is compared to its weight, excellent design.

My only real complaints so far are petty ones at best. The white bar tape looks awesome on the bike but is a PITA to keep clean and has a pretty dingy look already even with regular wipe downs. I'm in a love/hate mood on the shifters as well. They felt backwards at first after riding sora/tiagra which I got over quickly. I love how little effort the shifting takes, but the float in the brakes annoys me. Call me crazy but I like my brakes to be nothing more than brakes, ya know? Anyways, minor things that don't take much a way from a beautiful and beastly machine. 


Thanks Felt, I like your style.


----------



## zach.scofield (Apr 11, 2010)

While waiting for Rovals to start shipping I have narowed down two other options. Williams system 30x or ROL Race SLR. A bit heavier than the rovals but, its going to be my only wheelset. More aero than 24mm rims on the rovals and only 100 grams or so heavier.

I really think after talking with keith via email that I'll be looking into Williams in the next week. I may even go with just the plain system 30's as I won't be racing but that'll be a purchase day decision.


----------



## chambers078 (Sep 24, 2010)

Yeah, I've heard mostly positive reviews on williams, and the carbon clinchers for $999 is pretty tempting...

Please let me know what you end up purchasing and your impressions. I'm not terribly knowledgeable when it comes to wheelsets, so any help would be appreciated. It'll be a minute before I buy a set, so I've got some time to learn.


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

chambers078 said:


> Haven't given much input on the new ride lately...been tearin' up the roads instead!
> 
> I'm between 450-500 miles now (lost count and I don't have a working computer anymore) and I'm really becoming comfortable with the F5.
> 
> ...



the footprint is beautiful too, man...in fact, very similar to 09 75, but i gotta give it up for the blue f5, imo that's the sweetest looking of just about all... 

i own a trek mountain bike and two aluminum road bikes, one specialized and the 75, and i continue to contemplate a move "up" to a full carbon ride. specialized tarmac, nice, very nice, dynamic racing angles, fast fast fast, cannondale synapse, six, yeah, ok, i get it, trek madone, no doubt, no doubt, nice, nice and pricey, but i look at the f5 and quite honestly, i cant really think of a reason NOT to pull the trigger (well, actually, its always nice to save $$$...plus if i spend two g's on a new bike, my gf might be inclined to remove my testicles while i sleep). sooner or later its gonna be f5, the blue team edition is sweet, bro, congratulations...


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

oh yeah btw i vote easton as i usually do, i hear williams kick a*ss too

carbon clinch if you can, but for my wallet a thousand bucks for a set is a big hit


----------



## chambers078 (Sep 24, 2010)

Thanks Easyrider, you should use the "it's the last bike I'll ever buy, sweetie" tactic. Worked for me, hehe.

So, I dropped by the LBS and picked up the bike today. It looks so much better with the stem flush on the headset. (all three spacers removed) They sawed off the fork to the exact measurement as well as the excess seat post. Saved around 2oz all together. Less than I hoped it'd be, but it didn't cost me a dime. 

This puts me just under 18lbs now with a bottle cage (no bottle/water). The <17 is looking very attainable now. The mavic CXP22s are rated around 2000g and I plan on getting a new wheelset that is <1600. That alone would just about do it! 

I'm taking the bike up to the mountains for the first time this weekend. I can't wait to see how it performs under serious climbing pressure.


----------



## Don4 (Jul 29, 2010)

When I bought my 2011 F3, I shopped for stronger set of wheels then the very nice SRAM S30 AL Race wheelset (1430g) that came stock on the bike, since I weigh 250 pounds.

I was looking at getting a pair of ROL Race SL's (1550g). At that point in time (late July '10) they mentioned on their website that they could build a stronger set of wheels for heavier riders, but only mentioned that they added 4 more spokes. But no price was listed, so I emailed them, explained my situation, and asked if these would work for me. They replied that they were rated for 240 pounds, and while they'd love to sell me a set, they wanted me to be happy long term. Hard to argue with that! Anyway, those rims are now listed on their website as the ROL Race SLR (1575g).

After a bunch of research, I ended up getting a very nice set of custom wheels built for my new ride by Joe Young at www.youngwheels.com.

Joe spec'd an all DT Swiss component wheelset for me, built on DT Swiss 240s hubs, DT Swiss RR465 double eyelet rims, and 32 DT Swiss super comp triple-butted spokes on both wheels, laced 2x on the front, and 3x on the rear. With the red alloy DT Swiss nipples I spec'd, they come in at 1607g, according to DT Swiss' "Spoke Calculator". Don't currently have the equipment to get an actual weight. (But if I'm ever in Plattsburgh, Zach, I'll stop and have you weigh them!)

I love the look (black rims, spokes and hub with red and white accents), they give a smooth ride, spin forever, accelerate quickly and compliment my F3's ride very nicely.

And they were $814 delivered to my door.

A rider who is lighter than I am could put together a wheelset with the lighter RR415 rims, with Sapim CX-Ray Spokes, or DT Swiss aerolite spokes, even at a 28 spoke count, for about 1420g.

Something to think about.


----------



## Dray3573 (Jun 22, 2010)

Don, Do you feel like selling those SRAM S30's?


----------



## Lou3000 (Aug 25, 2010)

Damn, this was the exact same question I was going to ask Don, will you be needing to unload those S30s?


----------



## chambers078 (Sep 24, 2010)

Just got back in from the mountains, and I had a blast on the F5! It climbed hogpen without a hitch and the ~55mph decent had never felt smoother. However, a compact crankset is definitely in order if I make a habit of running off to the mountains on the weekends. 

I took a ton of photos, here are a few:

Just before the peak where the AT crosses...









At the top of hogpen, the bike looks almost as tired as I was.









Found a waterfall off of HWY129!










Took a nap on a bench by the lake at Vogel State Park.


----------



## ping771 (Apr 10, 2006)

chambers078:

Nice! But shame on you for laying it down! What size is that frame? 54cm?


----------



## chambers078 (Sep 24, 2010)

Yeah, it's a 54cm. I was exhausted and had nothing to lean the bike against at an overlook. I laid her down real gentle like, I promise.


----------



## chambers078 (Sep 24, 2010)

Browsing Ebay just a moment ago, I found something I HAVE to have. The team issue stickers on the wheelset on this bike are great:

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-2009-Felt-F...60310844480?pt=Road_Bikes&hash=item53e4332c40

I think they would look fantastic on my F5. Anyone know if previous years decals can be ordered through Felt?


----------



## Don4 (Jul 29, 2010)

I'll have to give it some thought. That was the original plan, but then my wife got the idea we should keep them as a spare set. She gets grumpy when she can't ride!

So far, I could have sold these wheels five times over. I mentioned how much they retail for to her this weekend. You never know, something my break loose. They're too nice to just sit around collecting dust.


----------

